# Chicago Mannequins II



## jcdeboever (May 21, 2016)

1.





2.


 
3.


 

4.


----------



## Didereaux (May 21, 2016)

Those have a nice touch.    Kudos


----------



## PhotoriousMe (May 21, 2016)

Interesting shots. l like l-3-4.


----------



## Rick50 (May 21, 2016)

Nice touch is right. I like #3.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 21, 2016)

Very cool.The Black and white looks great.3 and 4 for me.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 21, 2016)

Thanks @Didereaux, @PhotoriousMe, @Rick50, @DarkShadow. 

Used Coolpix P7100, Program Auto, AF-S, Center Weight Metering, Auto ISO and WB. 

Thanks to @Gary A. for steering me to the negative book by Ansel Adams. Helped gain better understanding on processing black & white even if in software. Bumped clarity, blacks and blues.
Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didereaux (May 21, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> Nice touch is right. I like #3.



I agree.  I sent #3 to POTM


----------



## jcdeboever (May 21, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Rick50 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice touch is right. I like #3.
> ...


Thanks Didereaux.


----------



## tirediron (May 21, 2016)

First & third are killer!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 22, 2016)

tirediron said:


> First & third are killer!


Thanks John, finally someone noticed 1. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didereaux (May 23, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > First & third are killer!
> ...




Think of it this way.  Three of your photos are vintage Corvettes in a Classics auto show...and then someone drives in with a vintage Ferrari!     That's #4    You have a helluva set there, but if you want some attention for 1.2. and 4 you are going to have to show #3 in a separate room!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 23, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. [emoji41] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenC (May 23, 2016)

Love these, especially the first.  I might take a sliver off the right on #3.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 23, 2016)

KenC said:


> Love these, especially the first.  I might take a sliver off the right on #3.


Thanks Ken. I did try that but it felt a little off balance. Weird too because composition wise, cropping a little off the left was the thing to do. Maybe I am just a little intimate with the capture? Not sure. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

